# Installing a limited slip rear end in a 01 F-150



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok here is my problem. My father bought me three years ago an 01' F-150 xlt 4.8L V8 2wd. Well he some how bought the only truck on the lot with an open rear end. Why the dealership sold him the truck with out a limited slip rear end, knowing that it would be used for mostly for towing, I have no idea. :angry: Heck it didn't even have the trailer tow package. Again why, Because dealer are stupid. :realmad: 

Well I am about had it with this truck. Since its not 4x4 (which I requested, but did not get) The best I can do is put a limited slip rear end it in. So I can stop getting it stuck when towing a trailer. Anybody got an idea how to go about doing this. Get after markets lockers, after market rear ends, ford parts ($$$$) etc? I got a full shop at my disposal so installing is a little easier. 

Thanks in advance. I am open to any ideas. Except, getting a new truck. Already working on that. But its going to be a while before I get to see it.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

If you are capable of setting it up yourself you can pick stuff up online which would be the easiest unless you have a local speed shop. I would go through RAndy's ring and pinion. You can buy the gears, bearings and whatever else you need. If you got the cash ARB or any other selectable lockers are nice, open when you want them and locked when you need them. Also it will cause less wear on your rear axle when unlocked most of the time


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Get some 4x4 magazines the whole last 20 pages are ads for stuff.Might even be able to find on line reprints of an install a magazine did. A limited slip might be a bit of a chore to do with stock parts.There are soft lockers and such that are fairly easy to install. Try *summitracing.com * they got lot's of off road / truck stuff.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

IMO Buying the right parts is easy. To set it up correctly you will need the correct tools to set pinion depth, bearing preload, and backlash.  If these are not set correctly you will have a noisey rear end and premature gear failure. It can be done without the tools using the trial and error method and reading the gear pattern with marking paint, but this can be very time consuming, especially if you do not have experience installing differential components. I have rebuilt atleast 50 diffs and it is still a fairly time consuming process even with the right tools. :salute:


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

Stop being ungrateful and buy what you want, instead of *****ing your daddy didn't buy you a 4 wheel drive truck with a limited slip.


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

have you looked into scrap yards? Some can do "locates" to search for certain parts. just buy a whole rear end with the limited slip already in it. save yourself some time. Ive seen 3 month ols cars and trucks totalled in the junkyards all the time.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

E&B said:


> have you looked into scrap yards? Some can do "locates" to search for certain parts. just buy a whole rear end with the limited slip already in it. save yourself some time. Ive seen 3 month ols cars and trucks totalled in the junkyards all the time.


I had a friend tell me that yesterday. I think it might be my easiest way of doing so. He said I should find a wrecked 4x4 F-150 and change out everything. LOL



b2driver said:


> Stop being ungrateful and buy what you want, instead of *****ing your daddy didn't buy you a 4 wheel drive truck with a limited slip.


My father is a control freak. I wanted to buy my own truck when I was 16. No! he bought a truck I could used. It isn't even my truck. Other wise I would have traded it a long time ago. Every time I find a truck to buy, he threatens to throw me out of the house. So until I can find a place I can move into I am not going to buy a truck. So the best I can do is modify his truck when he isn't looking. You should have seen him when I had to get a brake controller put on his truck to tow my landscape trailer. He flipped out.

One thing is for sure. When I have kids someday, I am buying them each F-350 4x4 trucks that are theirs and they can do what ever they want to them. (even if I have a daughter, she still is getting a truck) Because if you got a pickup, you got a job. Because it can get you to and from work, haul your tools and push snow.


----------

